# How to start cyclocross ?



## jamin100 (24 Aug 2016)

As the title suggests really, I'm interested in trying cyclocross before I get any slower! 
Already got a road bike so would just need the bike, shoes and cleats 

But where to start after that...
Is it just a case of finding a club and staring or can I just go out and practice somewhere


----------



## S-Express (24 Aug 2016)

You don't even need to find a club, although joining a club is always a good move if you plan on competing. Once you have the bike, just find out where/when your local CX league dates are and just rock up. Depending where in Birmingham you are, your local region would probably be West Mids or East Mids - take a look on the BC events pages


----------



## outlash (24 Aug 2016)

Indeed, not being a member of a club doesn't stop you from racing. You may need to be a member of BC though, it depends on the league(s) you're planning on racing in. 

Just go out and practice. For me, it's about being confident on the different surfaces you'll encounter and getting proficient at the dismount/mount bits. Fitness is down to you. It'll be the hardest 45+ mins you'll ever do on the bike, but great fun.
One race day tip, always do a course recce. Normally I'll walk it first then warm up by riding it a couple of times before going to the start grid.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Aug 2016)

1/.grab yer MTB/crosser/big clearance bike with meaty tyres
2/.head over to the Bc/cyclocross webbo and choose a race
3/.get nervous on the start line;be prepared to get really out of breath for 50 minutes or so.

Repeat. Probably spending a fair wedge.


----------



## Ken Breeze (11 Sep 2016)

jamin100 said:


> As the title suggests really, I'm interested in trying cyclocross before I get any slower!
> Already got a road bike so would just need the bike, shoes and cleats
> 
> But where to start after that...
> Is it just a case of finding a club and staring or can I just go out and practice somewhere



I'm glad you posted that question ( it saves me having to do it ) I'm just wondering if they run 'geriatric races' ? I'm 52 soon and don't want to get lapped a few times by the super fit teens or twenty something's


----------



## outlash (11 Sep 2016)

Ken Breeze said:


> I'm glad you posted that question ( it saves me having to do it ) I'm just wondering if they run 'geriatric races' ? I'm 52 soon and don't want to get lapped a few times by the super fit teens or twenty something's



All races are grouped by ages so you don't line up with people 30 years your junior. Doesn't stop you possibly being thrown in with ex-pros and world champs though .Being 52 puts you in the 'veteran 50+' catagory.


----------



## S-Express (11 Sep 2016)

Ken Breeze said:


> I'm 52 soon and don't want to get lapped a few times by the super fit teens or twenty something's



You will be lapped regardless, so don't worry about it. Plenty of superfit, superfast +50 vets out there too. The great thing about cross is that after the first lap or so, most people don't know where they are anyway, as everyone is riding their own 'mini' race according to their level.


----------



## palinurus (11 Sep 2016)

S-Express said:


> You will be lapped regardless, so don't worry about it. Plenty of superfit, superfast +50 vets out there too. The great thing about cross is that after the first lap or so, most people don't know where they are anyway, as everyone is riding their own 'mini' race according to their level.



Yes. Once the first lap is done you are racing with two or three other riders for 34th* place or whatever.


*this example is based on my own typical experience, you might be riding for something better.


----------



## outlash (11 Sep 2016)

palinurus said:


> Yes. Once the first lap is done you are racing with two or three other riders for 34th* place or whatever.
> 
> 
> *this example is based on my own typical experience, you might be riding for something better.



I dream of 34th.....


----------



## palinurus (11 Sep 2016)

outlash said:


> All races are grouped by ages so you don't line up with people 30 years your junior. Doesn't stop you possibly being thrown in with ex-pros and world champs though .Being 52 puts you in the 'veteran 50+' catagory.



It does depend on how many riders there tend to be in a given league. Sometimes vets, women and seniors might be all lumped together in one race but when the fields get larger races tend to be split (probably most races now). Vets races are a bit shorter (about 45 mins instead of about 1 hr)

There was a world champ in the vets race at my local 'cross event last season.


----------



## palinurus (11 Sep 2016)

outlash said:


> I dream of 34th.....



I came 9th once.

It was February and the weather was so shoot only 18 riders turned up.

I generally finished about in the middle so 90 riders meant about 45th.

I was a tactical rider though, I'd be sure to enter races which were shared between two leagues and which few riders from my league would show up at (generally London league events- some were shared with central). That way I could finish 40th, say, and be perhaps 7th in my region, and perhaps 2nd vet in my region which meant oodles of league points.


----------



## e-rider (12 Sep 2016)

I was thinking about CX too. I have an old fully rigid MTB with narrow mud tyres - it seems to be acceptable to use the MTB instead of a CX bike?
I see that most events say £15 on the line, is it possible to enter in advance for less money?


----------



## palinurus (12 Sep 2016)

e-rider said:


> I was thinking about CX too. I have an old fully rigid MTB with narrow mud tyres - it seems to be acceptable to use the MTB instead of a CX bike?
> I see that most events say £15 on the line, is it possible to enter in advance for less money?



Will be cheaper if you are a BC member- otherwise the organizers add some extra for insurance. Sometimes will be a reduction for entry before race day- depends on organizer.

Bike should be fine assuming local league type event . Narrow tyres are a good idea!


----------



## e-rider (12 Sep 2016)

palinurus said:


> Will be cheaper if you are a BC member- otherwise the organizers add some extra for insurance. Sometimes will be a reduction for entry before race day- depends on organizer.
> 
> Bike should be fine assuming local league type event . Narrow tyres are a good idea!


I was looking at the 'western' league events - are these too serious for me?


----------



## palinurus (12 Sep 2016)

e-rider said:


> I was looking at the 'western' league events - are these too serious for me?



No- will be fine.

Riders whose form is known to the organizers will be gridded at the front at the start. Just line up and ride your own race to start with to see how you get on and start working your way up the field if you can. The field stretches out very early on in a 'cross race.


----------



## jamin100 (13 Sep 2016)

Well I've got the bike just need to sort out the pedals and shoes now. 

Hopefully my to attend an event in early October as my weekends are booked initial then


----------



## Kestevan (15 Sep 2016)

Went along to my first CX training session last night with Holmfirth CC... Only did 8 miles, but bugger me, they were the hardest 8 miles I've ever ridden...

Made me realise I need to lose some weight and get a shed load fitter before I consider entering any races...


----------



## screenman (15 Sep 2016)

Kestevan said:


> Went along to my first CX training session last night with Holmfirth CC... Only did 8 miles, but bugger me, they were the hardest 8 miles I've ever ridden...
> 
> Made me realise I need to lose some weight and get a shed load fitter before I consider entering any races...



The nice thing about cross is there are many races going on, there will be somebody there of your level that is for sure, do not put of starting the season is too short. Nobody will take the P if you come last, they will though admire you for having a go.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> The nice thing about cross is there are many races going on, there will be somebody there of your level that is for sure, do not put of starting the season is too short. Nobody will take the P if you come last, they will though admire you for having a go.



@Kestevan Screenman is correct. 

There's a belter in Horwich on the 2nd October. Flat, grassy and fast. I'm in the Vets at 12.30. Come and have a stab by all means.


----------



## Spartak (19 Oct 2016)

e-rider said:


> I was looking at the 'western' league events - are these too serious for me?



@e-rider do you mean the Western League based around the Bristol region. 

I ride in this league - very popular & great fun ;-)


----------



## Julia9054 (19 Oct 2016)

Kestevan said:


> Went along to my first CX training session last night with Holmfirth CC... Only did 8 miles, but bugger me, they were the hardest 8 miles I've ever ridden...
> 
> Made me realise I need to lose some weight and get a shed load fitter before I consider entering any races...


I had a go a couple of years ago. They run a big event about 4 miles away from me at Ripley Castle on New Years Day including a novices race which I turned up and entered. My "training" consisted of changing my tyres! One of the toughest things I have ever done too. It's not the cycling part but running with your bike, getting back on and trying to get the bloody thing going again in so much mud! I realised I was nowhere near fit enough!
I came 23rd out of 27 - so not quite last!


----------



## e-rider (20 Oct 2016)

Spartak said:


> @e-rider do you mean the Western League based around the Bristol region.
> 
> I ride in this league - very popular & great fun ;-)


yes, but the cost is putting me off somewhat - are the events £15 each? What BC membership is required?


----------



## S-Express (20 Oct 2016)

e-rider said:


> yes, but the cost is putting me off somewhat - are the events £15 each?



£15 sounds about right, same as our league events. Why is that putting you off? You don't need to be a BC member, but you will need to buy day membership if you aren't.


----------



## Spartak (20 Oct 2016)

e-rider said:


> yes, but the cost is putting me off somewhat - are the events £15 each? What BC membership is required?



Yes the Western League events are £15 each ! 

But where else could you spend that money & partake in an hour with your HR in the red getting covered in mud ??? .............


----------



## e-rider (20 Oct 2016)

S-Express said:


> £15 sounds about right, same as our league events. Why is that putting you off? You don't need to be a BC member, but you will need to buy day membership if you aren't.


I'm unemployed so £15 is about 6 months worth of disposable cash. If it was £3 I could scrape the money together.


----------



## S-Express (20 Oct 2016)

e-rider said:


> I'm unemployed so £15 is about 6 months worth of disposable cash. If it was £3 I could scrape the money together.



ok, well that's understandable. Unfortunately, I don't think hardship is ever taken into consideration - it would be nice to see some kind of support/contingency fund in place like a lot of the universities have. Some leagues may be cheaper, but unlikely to be by much.


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Oct 2016)

Seems to be the average price, going to do a CX race in November, missed the first two of the series, my first one was hell, finished mid pack but about 3 laps down on the top 5. However better armed now on what to expect. Not fixed any of my highlighted issues i.e unfit and over weight compared to the racing snakes but can hold my own in the Vets 40-49 pmsl


----------



## smutchin (24 Nov 2016)

I'm doing my first race of the season this weekend - better late than never, but it's taken me this long to restore my CX bike to raceworthy condition. It's the London League event at Leeds Castle.

I've only done one proper race before and that was a few years ago (I was in the Seniors then, I'm in the Veterans now). Really looking forward to it.

I'm not expecting to finish in the top half of the field - there are currently 47 riders signed up, so if I finish 34th, I'll be happy! Just going to go out and have a lot of fun. And hopefully get very muddy.


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Nov 2016)

Enjoy ! it's painful but totally enjoyable at the same time. 130 odd riders in the Vet 40-49 race I did a fortnight ago , total carnage at the first pinch point . After which I was always chasing after startin at the back. Going to try and get into another race soon hopefully, can't really sign up to do full series racing so just pick and choose what I can do.


----------



## smutchin (24 Nov 2016)

MrGrumpy said:


> Going to try and get into another race soon hopefully, can't really sign up to do full series racing so just pick and choose what I can do.



Great thing about cross - seems to be very easy to get into and very inclusive, and you can just pick and choose events to enter and sign up on the line, don't even need to be a member of a club or BC, as mentioned upthread (although I am both). I'm doing the one this weekend then I'm hoping to do two more this season. Maybe next year I'll get into it more seriously.

To go back to the OP re practice: the only practice I've done is riding round trails in the woods, and at the park where they have the local CX races. Nothing quite prepares you for the adrenaline of actually racing but it's good to get a bit of a feel for the terrain and handling if you're only used to road riding (I've never been into MTB either, though I did a bit of BMX in my youth).

In my very limited experience, what @screenman says is very true:


screenman said:


> The nice thing about cross is there are many races going on, there will be somebody there of your level that is for sure, do not put of starting the season is too short. Nobody will take the P if you come last, they will though admire you for having a go.



Last race I did, I finished comfortably mid-field. Got lapped twice by the top few riders but they don't care about that and won't judge you for it, as long as you don't get in their way when they're trying to get past. I also lapped a few riders myself.


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Nov 2016)

Its a good way to find out your Max heart rate


----------



## LauraTri (12 Dec 2016)

Might have missed this on this thread, but where are the best places to go for cyclocross practice around Essex?


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Dec 2016)

@LauraTri , I race CX but don't really practice CX, there are no designated areas you have to make your own up from whats available. However when I used to practice I used Weald Park near Brentwood as its close to me . Now there are more restrictions on where you are supposed to cycle there with designated paths. I used to go off piste so to speak to find hills,mud, descents and tricky corners to tackle. Thorndon park was another place with some areas of interest.
If your not near Brentwood that will not have been a lot of use to you. Note there only 3 Eastern region CX races left this season and 1 of those is full already ( for women)


----------



## S-Express (12 Dec 2016)

LauraTri said:


> Might have missed this on this thread, but where are the best places to go for cyclocross practice around Essex?



MTB trails are useful practice areas, but CX courses are generally not that technical. As Harold the dog mentions, you may have missed the boat for this season.


----------



## smutchin (12 Dec 2016)

smutchin said:


> I'm not expecting to finish in the top half of the field - there are currently 47 riders signed up, so if I finish 34th, I'll be happy!



Just checked the results. I finished 87th out of 95 riders. On the plus side, I was only lapped once... but I was lapped by nearly half the field. I managed five laps in total.

I was actually the second to last person to finish - would have been last but passed my 'rival' in the last 500 metres. Everyone behind us was either another lap down and had finished already, or had pulled out. One person pulled out after two laps having taken 20 minutes per lap (I was 9-10 mins per lap, the winner was 7 minutes per lap).

It was an incredibly tough course - much harder than the last race I took part in. This was mainly down to the fact that it was in grassy fields, with very uneven ground, so it was difficult to get any momentum going.

I was also held up a few times by stopping to give way to faster riders - thought it was only fair, since they were actually 'racing', I was just 'taking part'.

Round 4 of the East Kent league next week. Been a bit poorly lately but hoping to be fit for that, especially as it's happening just a few miles down the road.


----------



## smutchin (12 Dec 2016)

LauraTri said:


> Might have missed this on this thread, but where are the best places to go for cyclocross practice around Essex?



Redbridge Cycling Centre? They have a round of the Essex league there.


----------



## LauraTri (13 Dec 2016)

Thanks guys! I know I've missed the boat this season - I don't even have a cyclocross bike!! Any recommendations??


----------



## LauraTri (13 Dec 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> @LauraTri , I race CX but don't really practice CX, there are no designated areas you have to make your own up from whats available. However when I used to practice I used Weald Park near Brentwood as its close to me . Now there are more restrictions on where you are supposed to cycle there with designated paths. I used to go off piste so to speak to find hills,mud, descents and tricky corners to tackle. Thorndon park was another place with some areas of interest.
> If your not near Brentwood that will not have been a lot of use to you. Note there only 3 Eastern region CX races left this season and 1 of those is full already ( for women)



I am near Brentwood!!  I was thinking thorndon! Hadn't considered s. Weald! Thank you!!


----------



## S-Express (13 Dec 2016)

LauraTri said:


> Thanks guys! I know I've missed the boat this season - I don't even have a cyclocross bike!! Any recommendations??


All depends on budget - how much do you want to spend?


----------



## HarryTheDog (13 Dec 2016)

Our team race coach uses a Planet x xls, he has talked a couple of people into buying them with the 1 x 11 gearing.Everyone seems happy with them. They range from 799 to 1,699 depending on spec. The smallest top tube is a 51.6 cm so if you are on the small side might be a stretch but if you are above 5 ft 3 or so they should be ok. Though I am 5ft 5 and prefer a 50cm TT for CX. ( lots of people go shorter TT than their rode bike for their CX bike)
I have a bike a aluminium framed bike with Canti brakes and hate the brakes with a passion now, if I had the money would defo go carbon with disc brakes 1 x 11 gearing but purely for racing. The 2 x 11 ( or 2 x 10)gearing makes them a much more all round bike for road use. With 1 x 11 I find I run out of gears on tarmac. 
Secondhand is another way to go, that's where nearly all my bikes have come from.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Dec 2016)

Pure race bike makes sense at 1 x 11 but if its a do it all, 2 x 11 is much better. My bike is an of the shelf Cube, not light at all. Wheel upgrade is the first thing for me that should shed a 1kg or so. After which its swapping out finishing kit etc to try and grab another half kilo .

Just to add the bike is not my limitation in the CX race :-) however a set of tubs or tubeless wheelset would make a difference for sure !


----------



## LauraTri (13 Dec 2016)

Pretty low budget at the moment as I'm a student! I've looked at the Planet X XLS and that's probably the most I'd be able to pay (eventually!)...thank you!  

I do love a cube though! 

In terms of size, I use 56cm for my road/TT bike?!


----------



## Diggs (28 Jan 2017)

Are you racing tomorrow @smutchin ? I may head down and watch


----------



## jamin100 (11 Sep 2017)

Well I started this thread this time last year, but only did my first CX race yesterday... 

Bloody hell i am so unfit! Out of 128 riders I came 122 lol, my average heart rate for the hour was 180 and the day after my legs still ache 

Looking back ... it was "fun", at the time it was horrendous. I'll probably do a few more races to see if I stick it


----------



## BurningLegs (11 Sep 2017)

Congrats @jamin100 - glad to hear you enjoyed it, kind of. 

Average HR of 180 for an hour sounds like a damn good workout to me, not surprised you are aching today!


----------

